# Tumors



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

FROM FRANK MAGALLANES:

A tumor is any abnormal multipication of cells in the body. It is usually localized, often restricted to one tissue type, and may also be accompanied by cellular enlargement (hypertrophy), although cellular multiplication (hyperplasia) is sufficient to define terms. There is cause to believe that some tumors are caused by viruses. In most cases, fishes developing tumors are due to vitamin or diet deficiency. Such fishes (according to the author) should be destroyed if it is causing the fish extreme discomfort.

REF: Goldstein, R. PhD, Diseases of Aquarium Fishes


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

yes very good info :d
also I would like to add that they can be a very slow progressing disease and however may even be harmfull to us humans as well dispite that they do not affect the same parts, but however it is better safe than sorry...


----------

